# Paint Renovator or Super Resin to remove bonnet scratches?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

My mates car has had 2 medium sized star like shapes scratches/carved into his bonnet by some little f****ng scumbag kids (police now dealing with them) but he wanted me to try & remove the scratches as he'd obviously prefer not to fork out loads for a bodyshop repair.

I only have Autoglym Paint Renovator, HD Wax & Super Resin Polish & a few other wax's/polishes which made me wonder if anyone reckons if Paint Renovator will maybe at least partially remove the scratches as polishing it makes little difference??

I've heard mixed reviews about it but thought I'd ask anyway. If it's not do-able then I think it'll be off to the bodyshop.

*Note: Pic is not of actual scratches but the scratches on the bonnet are around the same depth as in this pic.*


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

That a job for a body shop matey, "sorry"


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

If they are as deep as in that pic i'd say it would be beyond polishing mate. You might be able to make the marks less visable but they look deep!


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

as said already im afraid that looks bad!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Damn!

Well I'll give it a try at least & if it don't work then as you all suggest looks like it's off to the bodyshop.

Thanks anyway troops. :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd try wet sanding those out before going to the bodyshop.


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

I've experienced similar on my mates car where scroates scratched it. I had a reasonably successful attempt at repairing it.

I first polished it down to see what I was dealing with. Then I filled it with matching paint base coat (he got his from halfords but it's hit and miss sometimes). Let it cure overnight and wetsand it VERY lightly to flatten it. Then usual polish stage. It's not 100% - never will be but is much less noticeable.

Have a go- nothing to lose really.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I think you will fail on this one "IMO" however get some pics for us, before, during and after.
Good luck fella


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd make sure the kids parents pay for damage. You won't be able to get that out....


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

MattWSM said:


> However get some pics for us, before, during and after.


I'll try to do that mate thanks.

Will be up early next week.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I think some folk are trying to put you off mate, its a pretty straight forward job with touch up and a paint shaver, I have done 100s of jobs like that over a 10 yr period....the only issue is the lighter the metallic the harder it is to get it perfect but more often than not 90-95% invisible, the darker the paint youre looking at 100%....


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

phobia said:


> I think some folk are trying to put you off mate, its a pretty straight forward job with touch up and a paint shaver, I have done 100s of jobs like that over a 10 yr period....the only issue is the lighter the metallic the harder it is to get it perfect but more often than not 90-95% invisible, the darker the paint youre looking at 100%....


I'd agree, i'm far from an expert, but i've done a fair few of these repair jobs. Filling the scratch using an 000 art brush (from a craft shop) then the annoying part is waiting 24 hours for it to harden. 
The next step is to either wet sand it geeeeeently or use one of those paint leveling blades. (i used a razor blade.)

Then use a compound and a finishing polish followed by wax or sealant.

It's not easy, but with patience and care it can been improved to a point that you're average joe wouldn't spot it.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

And mix the Clear with the base before brushing on..


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> I'd agree, i'm far from an expert, but i've done a fair few of these repair jobs. Filling the scratch using an 000 art brush (from a craft shop) then the annoying part is waiting 24 hours for it to harden.
> The next step is to either wet sand it geeeeeently or use one of those paint leveling blades. (i used a razor blade.)
> 
> Then use a compound and a finishing polish followed by wax or sealant.
> ...


I'll be attempting something similar soon, some good info there


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

Remember to be as gentle as possible with the wet and dry. I soaked mine in water and fairy liquid overnight. I think I used a dice or small piece of wood as a backing substrate when sanding. It's not advisable to use your fingers as the pressure will be applied unevenly.

After every few passes, wipe the area dry with a cloth to see your progress. If you have flatted the paint enough, move on to the next stage (polish)

It's also VERY important to leave the paint to cure fully. If you start sanding too soon, the paint will be too soft and rub off making the area look worse.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

qstix said:


> And mix the Clear with the base before brushing on..


exactly right:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ddave05 said:


> Remember to be as gentle as possible with the wet and dry. I soaked mine in water and fairy liquid overnight. I think I used a dice or small piece of wood as a backing substrate when sanding. It's not advisable to use your fingers as the pressure will be applied unevenly.
> 
> After every few passes, wipe the area dry with a cloth to see your progress. If you have flatted the paint enough, move on to the next stage (polish)
> 
> It's also VERY important to leave the paint to cure fully. If you start sanding too soon, the paint will be too soft and rub off making the area look worse.


Good advice, other examples are to hole punch a sheet of wet and dry and then get one of the little punch discs and glue it to the end of a pencil eraser. It gives a very locallised rubbing radius.


----------



## efendy (Mar 4, 2011)

look here , there was used *wetsand 2000* ... and then polished with *AG Paint Renovator*

before 

after wetsand 2000  ___ 

after AG Paint Renovator


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, that is impressive efendy! 

I have a key scratch along my driver/rear door, going to add some 2000 grit wet-dry to the cart at Halfords tomorrow!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Is this before or after dude?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

This is before dude.


----------

